# My fish is rubbing his side against rocks...



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

He's a spotted puffer fish. I don't know my nitrates or anything, but I've had my water tested and reportedly it's "perfect". I recently made the mistake of putting a small cichlid in the tank with my puffer. The dang cichlid bullied the puffer out of all the hiding spots and killed most of my (big) ghost shrimp.

I could tell the puffer was stressed, so I tossed the cichlid in the lake and now I'm dealing with a puffer who's happy to have his hiding spots back, but he's rubbing his side against the rocks. I know it's probably a parasite of some kind that he got from the cichlid, although I don't see anything on him. I assume the rubbing or the parasite is going to eventually hurt him.

Please, how do I treat my poor little puffer fish?


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

It could have gotten have white spot from all the stress that the Cichlid gave to it.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Stress, parasite, whatever... what medicine will fix him? I know since he's a puffer fish, he doesn't have scales and most medicine is designed for scaley fish. So what should you get for a puffer?

BTW - Some workers were fixing the roof of my condo building this morning which was vibrating my whole condo. When I looked at my puffer this morning, he was all puffed up. I'd never seen him actually get all puffed up like that. Poor puffer. Cichlids, stress and vibrating tank = 1 unhappy puffer fish.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

GobbleDog said:


> He's a spotted puffer fish. I don't know my nitrates or anything, but I've had my water tested and reportedly it's "perfect". I recently made the mistake of putting a small cichlid in the tank with my puffer. The dang cichlid bullied the puffer out of all the hiding spots and killed most of my (big) ghost shrimp.
> 
> I could tell the puffer was stressed, so I tossed the cichlid in the lake and now I'm dealing with a puffer who's happy to have his hiding spots back, but he's rubbing his side against the rocks. I know it's probably a parasite of some kind that he got from the cichlid, although I don't see anything on him. I assume the rubbing or the parasite is going to eventually hurt him.
> 
> Please, how do I treat my poor little puffer fish?


Ok, the perfect water, is terrible. Never trust what your lfs says unless they do the water test in front of you and show you what the results are, other than that leave the store and maybe spit on the floor on the way out. You need to get your own water test kit. 

Please tell me that when you "tossed the chichlid in the lake" you just meant you got rid of him. If you got rid of the chichlid in its natural habitat thats ok but if you got rid of it in a local river where that fish doesnt belong, it is very bad for the eco-system as it might cause some problems there. I dont know anywhere where throwing a fish in a lake is legal, its illegal everywhere unless its the natural habitat or that you own the lake and you know what fish live in there (A.K.A a pond)


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> Ok, the perfect water, is terrible. Never trust what your lfs says unless they do the water test in front of you and show you what the results are, other than that leave the store and maybe spit on the floor on the way out. You need to get your own water test kit.
> 
> Please tell me that when you "tossed the chichlid in the lake" you just meant you got rid of him. If you got rid of the chichlid in its natural habitat thats ok but if you got rid of it in a local river where that fish doesnt belong, it is very bad for the eco-system as it might cause some problems there. I dont know anywhere where throwing a fish in a lake is legal, its illegal everywhere unless its the natural habitat or that you own the lake and you know what fish live in there (A.K.A a pond)


After reading some "fish ethics" threads, I knew I'd get yelled at for the 'lake' statement... Honestly, I didn't have the heart to flush him down the toilet and I doubt the store would've given a refund. So I let him go in a small rentention pond around my condo. I know I wasn't supposed to, but I couldn't just kill him. 

In any case, the question remains: Why does my puffer fishie occassionaly rub his side on rocks and what medicine will fix him?

BTW, the Fish Store person did the test and showed me the resulting colors (although I didn't know what they meant). She said the water was "perfect". I thought about getting the tester kit, but I never needed one years ago when I raised my Oscar and convicts, and reportedly my water was perfect anyway.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

GobbleDog said:


> musho3210 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the perfect water, is terrible. Never trust what your lfs says unless they do the water test in front of you and show you what the results are, other than that leave the store and maybe spit on the floor on the way out. You need to get your own water test kit.
> ...


its probaby ich or an external paracite, different disease, different medication, can we get some pictures or more in-depth information

As for the lake i still see no justice, i wasnt asking you to flush the sifh, just return it to the lfs, who cares if they dont give you a refund, you dont get any money from putting it in a lake...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GobbleDog said:


> After reading some "fish ethics" threads, I knew I'd get yelled at for the 'lake' statement... Honestly, I didn't have the heart to flush him down the toilet and I doubt the store would've given a refund. So I let him go in a small rentention pond around my condo. I know I wasn't supposed to, but I couldn't just kill him.


Flushing is not a good method either. Use clove oil and vodka when killing a fish.


> In any case, the question remains: Why does my puffer fishie occassionaly rub his side on rocks and what medicine will fix him?


Various factors are involved. Occasional scratching is not a problem but frequent scratching is something to be concerned about. Monitor the fish closely for signs for ich.


> BTW, the Fish Store person did the test and showed me the resulting colors (although I didn't know what they meant). She said the water was "perfect". I thought about getting the tester kit, but I never needed one years ago when I raised my Oscar and convicts, and reportedly my water was perfect anyway.


Get your own test kit and stop following the lady's comments. API Freshwater Master test kit is recommended.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

> Flushing is not a good method either. Use clove oil and vodka when killing a fish.


Vodka and clove oil? Sounds like hippy medicine. Surely there's something more humane than that. Whatever I do, I promise I won't toss another unwanted fish in the drink.



> Various factors are involved. Occasional scratching is not a problem but frequent scratching is something to be concerned about. Monitor the fish closely for signs for ich.


 Don't worry about it? Ok, but if my puffer dies his blood is on Blue's hands!



> Get your own test kit and stop following the lady's comments. API Freshwater Master test kit is recommended.


Test kit = $30

Successfully winging it = priceless


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

GobbleDog said:


> > Flushing is not a good method either. Use clove oil and vodka when killing a fish.
> 
> 
> Vodka and clove oil? Sounds like hippy medicine. Surely there's something more humane than that. Whatever I do, I promise I won't toss another unwanted fish in the drink.
> ...


clove oil, puts the fish to sleep (like anesthetic before a surgery) vodka is drunk which goes in the bloodstream which stops the heart and brain leading to a painless death

Do worry about it, ich is a deadly disease and can be hard to cure if you dont know what your doing

buy the test kit, 30 dollars is still expensive, you can find some for 15 dollars around here, saves gas money from going back and forth to your lfs.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> Do worry about it, ich is a deadly disease and can be hard to cure if you dont know what your doing


Are you implying something? :x


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GobbleDog said:


> Don't worry about it? Ok, but if my puffer dies his blood is on Blue's hands!


Read my post again. Did I tell you not to worry about it and ignore it completely?:roll: I said monitor the fish closely.


----------



## Kate (Feb 26, 2007)

GobbleDog said:


> musho3210 said:
> 
> 
> > Do worry about it, ich is a deadly disease and can be hard to cure if you dont know what your doing
> ...


Chiiiiilll 
She's trying to help you out, not offend you. 
Anyone who asks for advice should be able to readily admit that they don't know what's going on entirely - or else what would be point of asking, right?  

I really hope things work out for you lil guy. Are there any experts in your area you could consult? Keep us updated as to how things are going!


----------

